# [V] Lenkrad Thrustmaster Ferrari 458 Italia für PC/Xbox



## Gast1669461003 (14. Januar 2017)

*[V] Lenkrad Thrustmaster Ferrari 458 Italia für PC/Xbox*

Ich verkaufe mein *Lenkrad Thrustmaster Ferrari 458 Italia*, nachdem ich mich doch für das etwas teurere G29 entschieden habe. 

Ist wie neu und kaum benutzt (maximal 10 Stunden Spielzeit, danach wieder im Karton verstaut). Habe mehrere Lenkräder getestet und dieses war von allen ohne(!) Force Feedback das hochwertigste, war also durchaus sehr zufrieden damit. Originalverpackung ist dabei und unbeschädigt. Quittung leider nicht mehr vorhanden, weil ich es im Mai zum Geburtstag bekommen habe - ist also noch recht jung das Teil.

Originalpreis lag bei rund 90 Euro, inzwischen ist es scheinbar nur noch (teilweise gebraucht) für 80-120 Euro erhältlich. Siehe Amazon. Funktioniert definitiv mit PC und Xbox 360, auch unter Windows 10. Xbox One und PS3/PS4 weiß ich leider nicht, könnte ich auf Anfrage evtl. noch testen. 

*Preis: 50 Euro zzgl. Versand

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_(Banana for scale, Hai nicht mit inbegriffen)_


----------

